# Watermelon rinds?



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone ever give watermelon rinds to your goats?

Our Boers seem to really love them! Is there any nutritional value to them or just a yummy treat?

Michelle


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, I feed left overs to ours all the time. The boers love them, the Dairy Divas just sniff and walk away.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Mine love melons ! 
I do cut them in bite size pieces as the melon is so slick it's hard for them to eat it , I also dont let them have too many seeds . My Boers and LM are into eating pears right now,bite size and no rotten spots... mine are spoiled 

Heck my LaMancha girl like BBQ beef ribs ,that she stole from the dogs :biggrin I chased her down but the only thing left was BBQ sauce on her mouth and she was still smacking away..... goofy goat ! :lol


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

We throw the rinds in the pasture. The goats only eat the juicy pink part, then the chickens peck it down to a translucent peel. Never more than one or two a day so I don't worry about it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Since the new knowledge about the rind having effects alot like Viagra, it may be a good thing for bucks this time of year  :roflVicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl Back to the last to know thing!! Dang it, if I'd known that I would have frozen some of them for DH! :blush2
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep....then throw them through a juicer with carrotts and something sweet like pear...then tell him it's for his eyesite  Vicki


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

:rofl KAYE and VICKI !!!!!!! :yeahthat


----------



## ali923 (Aug 8, 2008)

I heard a while back that watermelon rinds helped with parasite and was a natural wormer, is that true?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Glad some of us don't need that. :shocked

Troy


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

MiaBella Farm said:


> Glad some of us don't need that. :shocked
> Troy


Too much information!

fftopic

You guys made me about lose my breakfast! :laughcry

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH MY GOSH Well don't give any to my DH as he sure don't need them. Maybe I do.
It would take a heck of alot of rinds to help any with worms so goat would probably croak from bloat before you cured the worms.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> I heard a while back that watermelon rinds helped with parasite and was a natural wormer, is that true?


LOL....you can hear about almost anything being used for worms. :sigh Even nicotine~ but at the price of cigs. these days?? NO THANKS, my goats have enough addictions without adding one!
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Joan Bowen debunked the nictoine one by saying in Dairy Goat Journal (back when it contained the Ask the Vet article) in saying that the amount of nicotine would kill the rumen to kill even basic stongides in the intestine. Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin I think that one came from the 40's & 50's of using Cottonbowl Twist to worm horses...without fecals to prove it?? Hee,hee...history repeats it's self. 
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have some really cool old AGS Year Books from the early 50's and they have ads in them for Arsenic based wormers! They are some great reading. Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:lol 
Ok, Sara...where did you get that *BACK TO TOPIC* emotion? 
LOL...that's an important topic when you get old.....oh, never mind :blush

To answer the question...yes, you can use watermelon rinds for a treat, but I wouldn't count on any nutritional value. And mine get them seeds and all. I do have my limits in what I will do for the goats. Like my DIL telling gson not to swallow ANY seeds because it will hurt him.? HUH?? Oh, Brother! Yeah, city slicker.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Kaye at the end of the icons above on the right their is the word [more] click on that and there are more icons "get back to the topic" is the last one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, I just added that one to my bag of tricks. 

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I was shocked we weren't already moved to OFF Topic 

I do my posts in Quick Reply....I spend so much time on PM's I don't even have time to fancy up my posts with emoticons or spell check  vicki


----------

